# I'm stepping down...



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 7, 2009)

....as a mod here at The SMF.  I have loved this forum for a long time and have been honored to serve as a moderator for over a year now.  The reason I am stepping down, is because a couple friends and I have started our own soap community, or forum.  I will not mention the URL here, because that is not ethical, and I don't swing like that.  I have not been around here as much as I have wanted to the past few weeks to month, and that is why.  My forum is up and running, and now is the time to step down, post here as a member and help out here as well as help run my community with my two other administrators.  You guys know how to get in contact with me if you want.

It has been an interesting journey being in management here at The SMF, and thank Tab for the opportunity and experience.  Tab, and her team will continue to take good care of you guys.

Thanks to all my dear friends here!  You guys are great.  Thanks for the memories!  _I wish to continue as a member here and will check in often._  I'll post as often as I can.  With my business, my forum, I am a busy guy, but will find time to always check in here and help as much as I can.

 "Keep on soap'in!"  

Paul :wink:


----------



## Chay (Jan 8, 2009)

We're going to miss you Paul. Good luck with your new endeavors.


----------



## digit (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't forget to pop in now & then to visit!! Thank you for all the help and advice you have shared with us!!

Digit


----------



## Greenman (Jan 8, 2009)

Remember Paul just because you are not a mod here, does not mean you are not welcome, and that you are not in our thoughts. I am sure I speak for many when I say we learned much from your posts. I loved all the wonderful soap and woodworking photos you posted. Good luck with all you do.

Roy


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to see you go Paul. Well you aren't really going..But it's not going to be the same without your tutorials,helpful information.You da man!!!!!!!  

I do wish you all the best on your new journey.

Take care.


Munky.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I'll still be a member here, just not a moderator.  I may not get to post as much as I once did, but, I'll try to as much as time allows.  

Paul


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for your input here on this wonderful forum, Paul.  I know that readng your posts and tutorials helped and encouraged me to take the step into CP soaping.  You have helped shape this forum into what it is today, along with our other wonderful mods, and I am looking forward to seeing you around this place, sharing your wonderful pics and still inspiring and helping out as you can.

All the best with your new venture. :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 10, 2009)

Your title was changed this evening from Mod to Star member. I do thank you for all the time & effort you have put into this forum. Best wishes with your online community!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 11, 2009)

*x*

thanks for all your helpful info and inspiration!  good luck to you in all your endeavors, as i think your a great guy!

monet


----------



## reallyrita (Jan 12, 2009)

*I'm stepping down.....*

Paul. you have led so many of us gently and confidently into this art of soap making with your helpful posts, your tutorials and of course, your wonderful tools.  We will miss seeing you here so often.  Good luck in your new journey.

rita


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck to you Paul. I wish you lots of soaping success!


----------

